# Theft on the Rogue / Argo boat ramp



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

Had my car broken into at Argo on the rogue yesterday. Lots of gear stolen. I know I shouldn't have had that much stuff in my car there but there was a lot of traffic in the area. The break in is not what is surprising. It turns out that Josephine county only has police on the streets from 9:00 - 3:00, five days a week. So 16 hrs a day there are NO police and NO police 2 days a week. What the fuck? That is crazy. The sherriffs website says they only respond to life threatening events. To report a crime, you call and leave a message. Then it says no investigation will proceed. Holy shit. Turns out a bunch of dumb ******** don't want to pay taxes to pay police. Anyway, if anyone sees any white trash meth addicts with gear they obviously can't afford PM me. And heads up in Josephine county. Watch your stuff or go have a free for all and steal some shit.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes that is a tough situation in Joesphine County. Most of the jail is shut down and the District Attorney's office has scaled back so they will only take the violent/ worst cases. People don't have 911 calls answered. There is one deputy for the entire county. Criminals get turned loose and they don't get charged. They tried passing a safety levy but were unuccessful, and that County has the first or second lowest tax rate in the state. Imagine opening a business there, shoplifting is rampant. Sometimes you get what you pay for.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

There is an increasing number of booger-eaters in our society nowadays. I had a similar incident in Lane County (Eugene) last year, very sad. It will only get worse until the majority of voters pass some law enforcement funding. I must say it has been very tempting (for an honest person) to go out and get some stuff for myself. I guess we're the only thing that separates/balances our society from the lesser ones, so I must maintain my morals & standards for now... I'm hopeful of an upward trend, until then - don't leave valuable crap in your vehicles for the zombies to steal and get drug money for! 

Sorry for your frustrations, I feel your pain brother. I'm headed for the lower section next week, so I'll be sure to leave my truck empty.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Kilroy said:


> There is an increasing number of booger-eaters in our society nowadays. I had a similar incident in Lane County (Eugene) last year, very sad. It will only get worse until the majority of voters pass some law enforcement funding. I must say it has been very tempting (for an honest person) to go out and get some stuff for myself. I guess we're the only thing that separates/balances our society from the lesser ones, so I must maintain my morals & standards for now... I'm hopeful of an upward trend, until then - don't leave valuable crap in your vehicles for the zombies to steal and get drug money for!


Aren't you a saint. It's NOT tempting for an honest person because their character isn't determined by an imagined police presence or response.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

carvedog said:


> Aren't you a saint. It's NOT tempting for an honest person because their character isn't determined by an imagined police presence or response.


Oh, I disagree. It is quite tempting (even for a saint like me ) when you are told that 1) The police won't respond or even take a report, 2) Even if the police take a report, they won't follow up, and 3) Even if somebody is caught, the DA won't prosecute because they don't have time and/or space in the slammer. 

Couple that above with similar events such as being burglarized the next day when you get home, and that my pompous friend makes a person think for a second. Oh I've thought about it, and even had thoughts of taking matters into my own hand when seeing people commit or hear about some of these crimes. I think they call it street justice, It'll begin to happen more and more if things continue down the same path. 

It's like the Pareto Principle; A large part of the petty thefts for a specific area/town are from a small group of folks. If they spent a bit of time working some of these cases (they are all likely linked to the same group of meth-head zombies) they would solve 80% of their problems. 

So, thought it may not be tempting for an honest person like you or many others, It has been tempting for an honest person like me and many others. Or is it you that decides how honest people think?


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

Kilroy wants your stuff


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Possibly, watch out!


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

carvedog said:


> Aren't you a saint. It's NOT tempting for an honest person because their character isn't determined by an imagined police presence or response.


I agree! The only thing that tempts me hearing this is to go park my rig with a bunch of valuables in sight, hide and wait for one of those MOFO's. Shoot them and plant nail clippers or some other TSA designated dangerous weapon in their hand and call it self defense. DA wont have time to try such an obvious case so no worries. Other option for those pacifists out there would be to mace, beat, tie up to a post and put a sign on them saying that they were stealing from cars. Police can untie them in a couple of days if they get around to it. If a few people start doing that then you wont even need to lock your car anymore.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

No stand your ground law in Oregon. But Jo county is the wild wild west. Yehaa shoot at will!


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Seeing that Sheriff Gilbertson is the only officer left in the county now, and patrols for only certain hours, it would be much more tempting to follow treehugger's advice than to waiver from my saintliness. I have never been able to bring myself low enough to become one of 'them' but I'd actually be excited to catch somebody in the proverbial 'tiger-trap' and beat the living tar out of them...

You in catfishjon? I'll meet up with you and we can set a trap and find the zombies that took your crap! 

I'll be over to launch next Friday.


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

I would have LOVED to catch this ******* in the act. It would have been fun. The only thing tempting about robbing someone else in that shitty town is that they essentially voted to not have police. If I had stayed I would have been all about going to resturaunts and just leaving or filling up my tank at a gas station and just driving off. I was irate in a parking lot when I found this out and a very helpful guy offered to help. He asked what all was taken and I have him my number. Sounded like he might now the idiots. I asked what was stopping me from robbing a the gas station we were in front of ( theoretically). He reached to his hip and said "one of us would just shoot you". After all the time I have spent traveling in 3rd world countries I was pretty shocked to see this backwoods bullshit.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeppers, they whine about how poor they are, but don't understand that people don't want to support local business, spend time and money, and forget about opening a new business. Becomes an unending downward spiral. I could've moved to Jo County 4 years ago, and seriously considered it, but decided it was not worth the risk and headache. I am willing to pay for law enforcement, so I am in Jackson County. PS I lived in Jo county for years. Thanks for being honest residents need to hear that. You should send the newspaper an editorial residents need to hear this.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Unfortunately it's only going to get worse before it gets better. That area, being on the I-5 corridor, is a cesspool disguised as a beautiful southern Oregon small-town. The better half of society is going to have to find out how to get things back in the right direction somehow. 

Just last week, I pulled off to check a Uhaul truck stranded beside the highway, to make sure they didn't need help. When I got there things looked suspicious (and smelled like cat piss really bad) so I called the troopers. In about 20 minutes they pulled up and discovered it was dumped by zombies and had an abandoned mobile meth-lab in the back. 

Nice eh? is it just us here in Oregon having this problem?


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

carvedog said:


> Aren't you a saint. It's NOT tempting for an honest person because their character isn't determined by an imagined police presence or response.


It would be tempting to get back at those who stole from you.
Stealing back from them in a society that doesn't have law enforcement sounds good.
That stealing would tempt me. I'd probably stumble on the one cop on duty that day.

===========

It is important to utilize some defective and out of date gear.
30 years ago I drove around with an old Poulan chain saw with a blown piston in the back of my open bed pick-up till I got rid of it. Everything on it was bad. No matter what kind of deal you get stick with Stihl and Husky.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

rivers2run said:


> No stand your ground law in Oregon. But Jo county is the wild wild west. Yehaa shoot at will!


I served my last 5 years of basic ed in Grants Pass.
It has a rough side.
Every 5th shot a tracer was their moto.

If you're going to do a sting in those parts prepare to take return fire.

Perhaps your pfd should use some kevlar/ceramic flotation?


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

My Dad has a really nice looking Yamaha generator that has been gutted on the inside after a warranty replacement. I'm now thinking about putting some weight on the inside, along with a zip-lock baggy full of fish guts! It would go great sitting on the back of my pickup down in Galice.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Kilroy said:


> My Dad has a really nice looking Yamaha generator that has been gutted on the inside after a warranty replacement. I'm now thinking about putting some weight on the inside, along with a zip-lock baggy full of fish guts! It would go great sitting on the back of my pickup down in Galice.


You're thinking of some sort of delayed tear device on that ziplock.
Perhaps activated by a pull cord ????
I admire your integrity and creativity.

Respectfully, suggest that bait has an expiration date for your pick up location.
Variable with temps.

All the best.


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm wondering if it's safe to park at the Galice Store? Did it in June already, I'm curious did you park your car at Argo for a couple of days? Might be worth it to park a Alameda.


----------



## boogercookie (Feb 18, 2011)

I like where the junk chainsaw and generator bait is going. Instead consider a container of hornets released by the pull start instead of rotten fish. 
Rafters ingenuity + do it yourself wasp collection = sweet revenge. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RjRdGJSFbKw

Hopefully they will have left your car by the time they try it.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

I Wouldn't. I Parked At OTT/WWC Gated Compound... YMMV


----------



## Katboater (Apr 21, 2009)

Grants Pass has a pretty good police presence, but the people within city limits actually have to pay property taxes. From what I understand the last two levys actually passed in the town vote but the county residents voted it down and not even close. I don't get it, the taxes in the county are practically nothing but the cheap bastards (teabaggers) cant pay a dime more in the taxes to help themselves out. If you get out of city limits don't leave anything of value visible, especially the closer you get to Cave Junction or Wolf Creek. Some scary places out there. 

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience, but please don't lump us all in if the thieving dirt chickens we have here.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Valid... Nicely Stated!


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Katboater said:


> Grants Pass has a pretty good police presence, but the people within city limits actually have to pay property taxes. From what I understand the last two levys actually passed in the town vote but the county residents voted it down and not even close. I don't get it, the taxes in the county are practically nothing but the cheap bastards (teabaggers) cant pay a dime more in the taxes to help themselves out. If you get out of city limits don't leave anything of value visible, especially the closer you get to Cave Junction or Wolf Creek. Some scary places out there.
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a bad experience, but please don't lump us all in if the thieving dirt chickens we have here.


I feel as if an apology to chickens is appropriate.

One should pause before posting in anger.
Consider who you may be hurting horribly.

Full disclosure, I grew up in Jerome Prairie near Wilderville.


----------



## Katboater (Apr 21, 2009)

Well sorry, but I did preface it by saying "thieving dirt chickens" which I guess if you are one offense was wholeheartedly meant  Just wish this county and its citizens would get their shit together. Getting tired of the free for all that is going on because cheapos wont pay a couple extra bucks a month in taxes. Ridiculous.


----------

